
Why you should replace passwords in your application, right now! - shardullavekar
https://medium.com/@shardul.citrus/passwords-bad-ux-security-loopholes-and-more-eac4b63a4a52
======
shardullavekar
Happy to launch AuthMe - we turn your behaviour into your password. Do try the
product and let us know your feedback.

